

Why we should love logarithms - bdfh42
http://www.nature.com/news/2008/080529/full/news.2008.866.html

======
nsrivast
Most of Stanislas Dehaene's papers are excellent, if you're into that sort of
thing:

<http://www.unicog.org/biblio/Author/DEHAENE-S.html>

#4, "The Number Sense", is particularly good.

